# Deactivated - Someone used my identity to create fake account



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

So... I've never seen one like this on the forum before. Tried to go online yesterday and got the "Account needs attention" message. Contacted Uber via phone and messages, got this response:









It took another phone call and an hour on hold to be told that another account using my name and driver license - actual photo - had been created and used for 28 trips in Miami. I'm in Iowa. They apparently used a picture of me when prompted for a selfie, which triggered the fraud algorithms.

The case has now been sent to a "special team," which undoubtedly will take days/weeks to resolve the situation.

So the question is, who the hell used my information and created an account in Miami, how did they get my name and license, why did Uber allow my license to create a second account, why was I not informed immediately my information was being used to create another account, and why are they punishing me - the victim - with deactivation?

This is all very sketchy and honestly kinda freaks me out that someone had a picture of my license. Needless to say, I'll be getting a new license immediately and resetting every single password I have. I have also notified Lyft to be aware that someone else is using my information, just in case they try to do the same with them. Bottom line, Uber should've raised flags the second my license was used for a duplicate account.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

That’s a new form of identity theft I never heard. That is scary. Go to your local PD and file a identity theft report and take copies of the emails from Uber w/ you. 

If the person has your license, who knows what else he/she has. Check your credit report, and maybe add a fraud alert so no credit can be opened in your name.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Invisible said:


> That's a new form of identity theft I never heard. That is scary. Go to your local PD and file a identity theft report and take copies of the emails from Uber w/ you.
> 
> If the person has your license, who knows what else he/she has. Check your credit report, and maybe add a fraud alert so no credit can be opened in your name.


Gonna be pretty easy to catch if the fool keeps driving.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Gonna be pretty easy to catch if the fool keeps driving.


Do you think Uber is going to help him find the person using his identity? I don't think so, that's why law enforcement needs to be involved.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Do you think Uber is going to help him find the person using his identity? I don't think so, that's why law enforcement needs to be involved.


I'll bet they would be happy to along with Law Enforcement. Great Press


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lando74 said:


> So... I've never seen one like this on the forum before. Tried to go online yesterday and got the "Account needs attention" message. Contacted Uber via phone and messages, got this response:
> 
> View attachment 321451
> 
> ...


You should also check if someone opened up credit cards in your name, also checking accounts, car loans and mortgage. Uber is the least of your worries. Also place restrictions with the credit bureaus on releasing any information, basically freeze your credit report with all 3 bureau's


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Invisible said:


> Do you think Uber is going to help him find the person using his identity? I don't think so, that's why law enforcement needs to be involved.


Right - but which law enforcement? Who has jurisdiction? Probably FBI but I'm sure they have bigger fish to fry.



peteyvavs said:


> You should also check if someone opened up credit cards in your name, also checking accounts, car loans and mortgage. Uber is the least of your worries. Also place restrictions with the credit bureaus on releasing any information, basically freeze your credit report with all 3 bureau's


I'm "lucky" on that front. Divorce can be unkind to your credit. No one's getting credit with my I.D., lol



BigRedDriver said:


> I'll bet they would be happy to along with Law Enforcement. Great Press


They don't give two craps. Easier just to label it fraud & account sharing and be done with me. We all know it doesn't matter that you've driven for 5 years, have 10k trips and a 4.95 rating. Loyalty is a one way street with Uber.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Lando74 said:


> Right - but which law enforcement? Who has jurisdiction? Probably FBI but I'm sure they have bigger fish to fry.
> 
> 
> I'm "lucky" on that front. Divorce can be unkind to your credit. No one's getting credit with my I.D., lol
> ...


You've never had a PR position I take it.

The OP takes this to the press, and Uber refusing to take action. All hell breaks loose.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Lando74 said:


> So... I've never seen one like this on the forum before. Tried to go online yesterday and got the "Account needs attention" message. Contacted Uber via phone and messages, got this response:
> 
> View attachment 321451
> 
> ...


how does uber even allow a second account to be opened with the same exact drivers license AND one thats from a different state ?

the uber message says a prior account was deactivated which makes no sense....if it was deactivated, why werent you notified at that time ?

how was the other account allowed to even be online to be prompted for a selfie when it was supposedly "deactivated" ?

nothing about your post makes any sense whatsoever


----------



## uberbotch (Jan 21, 2018)

So they opened a bank account up in your name with your social security number for the Uber earnings to be deposited into?


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

uberbotch said:


> So they opened a bank account up in your name with your social security number for the Uber earnings to be deposited into?


All they need for deposits is an account number for a bank or debit card. Doesn't have to be in your name. My wife & I used the same account when she drove for a while.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

BigRedDriver said:


> I'll bet they would be happy to along with Law Enforcement. Great Press


They don't give two craps. Easier just to label it fraud & account sharing and be done with me. We all know it doesn't matter that you've driven for 5 years, have 10k trips and a 4.95 rating. Loyalty is a one way street with Uber.


uberdriverfornow said:


> how does uber even allow a second account to be opened with the same exact drivers license AND one thats from a different state ?
> 
> the uber message says a prior account was deactivated which makes no sense....if it was deactivated, why werent you notified at that time ?
> 
> ...


Yeah, no kidding it makes no sense. But that's what the dude on the phone was saying. And I had to pry the information out of him. I kept asking what they meant by "prior account." I've only ever had the one. He could clearly see I've been active for nearly 5 years with 10k trips. I asked when this other account was created and he said a few months ago. I asked where the trips were taken, he said Miami. He asked if I recognized the phone and email from that account, neither were mine.


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

If what you're telling us is true....and I have no reason to doubt you....it would seem to me if you've been a victim of identity theft (which I have), the hacker(s)/ID thieves would open credit cards in your name, then sign up for Netflix, order stuff from Amazon, create an AT&T mobile account and order iPhones, etc., etc......all before using your identity for a stupid Uber account. If you're good enough to be an identity thief, you don't have to drive ride share.

None of this makes sense to me. I think you'd have a lot more success trying to get to the bottom of this by going to your local hub and talking with someone in person.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Lando74 said:


> They apparently used a picture of me when prompted for a selfie, which triggered the fraud algorithms.


How does that work? They had a photo of you to hold up to the camera?


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> How does that work? They had a photo of you to hold up to the camera?


The support guy said "a photo of you was used in an identity verification request - someone tried to take a picture of a picture instead of taking a selfie." He didn't use that clear of English but basically he was saying they tried to take a picture of my Uber profile pic when asked for a selfie.



Jake Air said:


> If what you're telling us is true....and I have no reason to doubt you....it would seem to me if you've been a victim of identity theft (which I have), the hacker(s)/ID thieves would open credit cards in your name, then sign up for Netflix, order stuff from Amazon, create an AT&T mobile account and order iPhones, etc., etc......all before using your identity for a stupid Uber account. If you're good enough to be an identity thief, you don't have to drive ride share.
> 
> None of this makes sense to me. I think you'd have a lot more success trying to get to the bottom of this by going to your local hub and talking with someone in person.


Like I said above, no - it doesn't make any sense and it's right up there with the craziest stories I've heard in my life. The frustrating part was the casual manner and extremely vague details they used when first explaining why I got deactivated. It was like pulling teeth trying to get them to understand I had no "prior account belonging to me," certainly not one that had been "deactivated for violating community guidelines."

As I also said above, when you go through a divorce you have to make tough choices like deciding whether to pay mortgage, car, food and utilities or pay off credit cards. I had to sacrifice my good credit to keep the necessities, so my ID is worthless for opening credit accounts. Also, if all they got was my license there wasn't much else they could do.

Our hub is closed on Sat & Sun so I have to wait out the weekend before I can go in and try to get some more answers. On the bright side, Lyft has apparently improved in our market and I was able to maintain my normal weekend income without Uber.


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

Well, I'm really curious now. Let us know what you find out. 
When my ID was stolen (it was an inside job at a major American company), it was such a major time-consuming, pain in the ass ordeal.
Hopefully you get all straightened out. I just find -- even if you're pissed off -- if you go into a hub and talk with a real person, they do so much more for you than talking to a bunch of support boneheads over the phone/email.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Jake Air said:


> Well, I'm really curious now. Let us know what you find out.
> When my ID was stolen (it was an inside job at a major American company), it was such a major time-consuming, pain in the ass ordeal.
> Hopefully you get all straightened out. I just find -- even if you're pissed off -- if you go into a hub and talk with a real person, they do so much more for you than talking to a bunch of support boneheads over the phone/email.


Oh I know - I was deactivated a couple years ago for a day due to a glitch. Support was useless but the hub guys got me back up and running in minutes.

The constant threat of deactivation for factors beyond your control is very real, and anyone doing this full time should have savings and a back up plan in place. Skynet will fire you for no reason at any time.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> How does that work? They had a photo of you to hold up to the camera?


Or multiple personality disorder, Sybil is alive and well with all her friends.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Jake Air said:


> If what you're telling us is true....and I have no reason to doubt you....it would seem to me if you've been a victim of identity theft (which I have), the hacker(s)/ID thieves would open credit cards in your name, then sign up for Netflix, order stuff from Amazon, create an AT&T mobile account and order iPhones, etc., etc......all before using your identity for a stupid Uber account. If you're good enough to be an identity thief, you don't have to drive ride share.
> 
> None of this makes sense to me. I think you'd have a lot more success trying to get to the bottom of this by going to your local hub and talking with someone in person.


I would say not all identity thieves specifically want to just rob you for everything. It could actually be someone who just wanted to drive for Uber but couldn't pass the background check himself. Maybe a former driver.

https://www.nytimes.com/2006/09/04/us/04theft.html
The person might have been "capable" of using identity theft to steal more, but perhaps he wasn't really motivated so much as a thief.


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I would say not all identity thieves specifically want to just rob you for everything. It could actually be someone who just wanted to drive for Uber but couldn't pass the background check himself. Maybe a former driver.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2006/09/04/us/04theft.html
> The person might have been "capable" of using identity theft to steal more, but perhaps he wasn't really motivated so much as a thief.


Absolutely. Another possibility. But as someone (myself) who is involved with information security, the person who who purportedly did this was/is an amateur. Let's put it this way..... We know it wasn't anyone listed in the Mueller report.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Guber has currently 3.9 million drivers. 96% drivers quit within the first year and so many have been deactivated. They are in business for more than 10 years now. Imagine how many have come and gone. The total number must be HUGE. We all know guber true face. If guber gone broke and have no life support money, don't you think they may sell identities of all in the black market for some quick profits? I won't be surprised.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Thank you for bringing up this very serious subject, or team is here to help.

Please give your email, account password And bank account routing # password and mother's maiden name for security.

We will investigate immediately


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

The fraud was in Miami...no surprise.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Ok so I went to the hub, and indeed someone did have a scanned photo of my license. So they likely hacked my OneDrive account as that’s the only place I keep the scanned copy. They had California insurance in my name but it looked like a home-made insurance card. They said the person also had to have my social since you need that to sign up for an account. They used a stock photo of someone who looked enough like me for the profile pic.

The fake account gave rides to fraudulent rider accounts using stolen credit card numbers. They were able to get away with 28 rides before getting caught and deactivated. This happened in October. 

I asked how they were able to use my info to create an account. They said Uber only checks to see if numbers are valid at the time of account creation, it doesn’t check for duplicates. They audit each account every several months to check for flags, mine was audited last week and that’s when they deactivated me when they saw the “associated account.” 

I’ll get reactivated but they have to go through the fraud detection team and it’ll take up to 48 hours. In the meantime I’ll be getting a new license and filing a police report, if only to protect my own butt since they were committing credit card fraud in my name.

Bottom line - Uber didn’t notify me when another account was created using my name and license. I had to make a serious effort to get the information.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

And finally reactivated.


----------



## cgmaggard (28 d ago)

Lando74 said:


> So... I've never seen one like this on the forum before. Tried to go online yesterday and got the "Account needs attention" message. Contacted Uber via phone and messages, got this response:
> View attachment 321451
> It took another phone call and an hour on hold to be told that another account using my name and driver license - actual photo - had been created and used for 28 trips in Miami. I'm in Iowa. They apparently used a picture of me when prompted for a selfie, which triggered the fraud algorithms. The case has now been sent to a "special team," which undoubtedly will take days/weeks to resolve the situation. So the question is, who the hell used my information and created an account in Miami, how did they get my name and license, why did Uber allow my license to create a second account, why was I not informed immediately my information was being used to create another account, and why are they punishing me - the victim - with deactivation? This is all very sketchy and honestly kinda freaks me out that someone had a picture of my license. Needless to say, I'll be getting a new license immediately and resetting every single password I have. I have also notified Lyft to be aware that someone else is using my information, just in case they try to do the same with them. Bottom line, Uber should've raised flags the second my license was used for a duplicate account.


 This has recently happened to me now. It’s been 5 months now. I went to local pd and they can do nothing without a starting point (email and phone number from the other account). So I don’t know what to do because Uber refused to provide me documents backing the statement that I have created another account.


----------

